# r15-300C(R) replacing dead TIVO



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

There are no current discussions of the merits of an R15-300 since 2009. Given the fact that several new SD DVRs have been introduced, is this model decent? 

Just received from D* to replace a TIVO. Will this be ok? Assume the R is for refurbished.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

:lol: 

SD equipment in general is slowly going out the door. The R15 isn't too bad, it does what it needs to do, but don't expect anything fancy or any new features.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

R means recorder. However, R-15's are all refurbished.


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Thought so.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

jba115 said:


> There are no current discussions of the merits of an R15-300 since 2009. Given the fact that several new SD DVRs have been introduced, is this model decent?


One word answer...*NO*.

A better use for an R15 would be as a doorstop or, even better, boat anchor. I had an SD DirectTiVo go bad and received an R15. The R15 is so bad I have often considered trying to repair the old receiver.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Jon J said:


> One word answer...*NO*.
> 
> A better use for an R15 would be as a doorstop or, even better, boat anchor. I had an SD DirectTiVo go bad and received an R15. The R15 is so bad I have often considered trying to repair the old receiver.


don't dispair your old Tivo can be repaired go to Weeknees.com

Check it outit cost nothing to look


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

prestone683 said:


> R means recorder. However, R-15's are all refurbished.


I this case it both really. The R15 part is recorder, the (r) means refurb.

Here's hoping you get a decent one!


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

jba115 said:


> There are no current discussions of the merits of an R15-300 since 2009. Given the fact that several new SD DVRs have been introduced, is this model decent?
> 
> Just received from D* to replace a TIVO. Will this be ok? Assume the R is for refurbished.


I was in a similar boat. I traded out two Series Two Dtivos for R 15-100s. They do things a bit differently but they seem to work very well and they do include some features that I enjoy. I have had no problems with the Season pass (prioritizer) feature and actually prefer it to the Tivo season pass. It seems a bit more flexible in dealing with conflicts, not only notifying you but also giving you the choice of conflicting programs to cancel. It also seems to do a good job of picking up a later showing for a show when a conflict does arise.

It took a bit of time to get used to doing things a bit differently but I can't think of anything that the Dtivo did that the R 15 won't with the exception of the 30 second skip. I have found the 30 second slip to be not quite as good, but certainly tolerable.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't believe all the HD fanboys' comments here.

The R15 is a VERY solid DVR that runs rings around DirecTV's current HD DVR offerings in speedy response to remote commands (among other things).

It rarely misses a recording and despite what you read, hundreds of them are being installed daily and MILLIONS of them are still in service (including the two R15-300's I use daily for most of my DirecTV viewing).

The R15 has a number of unique features the current HD DVR's do not offer like the capability of receiving IR and RF remote commands SIMULTANEOUSLY. They also RECORD the Sonic Tap music channels. They also offer a built-in RF modulator which is perfect for feeding a SD TV in another room (just like the so-called "two room DVR" that DISH offers).

For SD viewing, if I had to choose between a DirecTV HD DVR and an R15, the R15 would win out hands down every time!!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

fanboi right here.  HR24 blows away the R15.


----------



## catocony (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a DirecTivo DSR-708 cranking in the living room. I have an R-15 in the office. The R-15 is a complete piece of junk compared to the DirecTivo. My advice - if you're staying SD for a while, either fix the DirecTivo or check out on Craigslist and see if someone is selling one for $25 or something. 

I received the R-15 4.5 years ago, used it for about a day, and swapped back to my original DSR-704 DirecTivo. That unit had the #2 receiver flake out about two years ago, so I hit Craigslist and bought a 708. I had just upgraded the hard drive in the 704 about a year earlier, and kept it in the office until last fall just using a single input. Then the power supply went on it - not bad, for a box that had been running from the end of 2003 until late 2010. But, I had used the R-15 several times. One, in the office for about a year and a half prior to purchase the second DirecTivo, and now since the original DirecTivo died. So, I've learned pretty much all there is to learn on the R-15.

No DLB. Very slow to change channels, or to negotiate menus. It does have a bigger hard drive, and there are a few other things that are decent. Tracking how much space is left on the hard drive, keeping the picture and sound going while using the menus, it's smaller and quieter. But the remote is a mess and the interface is crap compared to DirecTivo - which is almost twice as old.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

catocony said:


> I have a DirecTivo DSR-708 cranking in the living room. I have an R-15 in the office. The R-15 is a complete piece of junk compared to the DirecTivo. My advice - if you're staying SD for a while, either fix the DirecTivo or check out on Craigslist and see if someone is selling one for $25 or something.
> 
> I received the R-15 4.5 years ago, used it for about a day, and swapped back to my original DSR-704 DirecTivo. That unit had the #2 receiver flake out about two years ago, so I hit Craigslist and bought a 708. I had just upgraded the hard drive in the 704 about a year earlier, and kept it in the office until last fall just using a single input. Then the power supply went on it - not bad, for a box that had been running from the end of 2003 until late 2010. But, I had used the R-15 several times. One, in the office for about a year and a half prior to purchase the second DirecTivo, and now since the original DirecTivo died. So, I've learned pretty much all there is to learn on the R-15.
> 
> No DLB. Very slow to change channels, or to negotiate menus. It does have a bigger hard drive, and there are a few other things that are decent. Tracking how much space is left on the hard drive, keeping the picture and sound going while using the menus, it's smaller and quieter. But the remote is a mess and the interface is crap compared to DirecTivo - which is almost twice as old.


There have been many, many updates and bug fixes on the R15 in the last 4.5 years. It is now a very solid DVR.

By the way, the remote is the same remote used for ALL DirecTV receivers, and the user interface is almost identical to all DirecTV receivers also.

If you are waiting for that pipe dream known as "the new DirecTiVo" I'd suggest a new standalone TiVo and an outside antenna or subscription to cable.


----------

